# MF175 3 Pt Hitch Uneven



## glilley (May 21, 2014)

Neighbor lets me use his MF175 from time-to-time. Have noticed that when an implement is hooked-up, left side of implement (e.g., bushhog) is significantly lower than right side. Looks like the left hitch arm is lower than then right but it isn't immediately clear to me how to adjust that. How would I adjust one of the two lower arms to level out an implement? Thanks!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum glilley. 

I don't know about the MF but my Ford has a manual crank on the right arm that allows you to make adjustments to the height of that arm. It's a little hard to see in this pic but it's located at the "knuckle" where the horizontal and vertical meet.


----------



## glilley (May 21, 2014)

Thanks UncleJoe! Yesterday I was eyeballing the hitch and noticed that crank handle on the right hitch and played around with it and - voila! - it leveled things out. I guess my hang up was that the left side was angled down and kept on searching for the solution on that side.


----------



## Weegie (May 28, 2013)

For the left side you need to pull the pin on the yoke at the top of the arm then screw the two arms in or out to shorten or lengthen.

If the adjustment on the right arm is enough then you don't need to bother.

The adjustment crank on the right arm is also convenient if you are trying to hitch an implement which is not sitting level. Line up the left arm to get the pin in and then use the adjustment crank on the right arm to get it in line. Once hitched, raise the implement and level up with the crank.


----------



## oldgar (Apr 22, 2014)

*3 point hitch*

Almost every tractor with a 3 point hitch has some kind of a "leveling" feature and most often on the right side lift arm link. It is a feature that also can be used with a scraper or box blade to purposely cut "off level" such as making slight drainage or terraces. Just drop the appliance to the ground to take off the pressure, grab the crank and give it a few whirls one way or the other.


----------

